# Oh Boy, First Post!



## Sarah Fox (Aug 4, 2013)

I know that sounds facetious, but I promise it's not. This is actually somewhat exciting... no, I don't have much of a life. Why do you ask? 

Anywho, might as well start with plans for this year. While I'm not entirely sure what I'm doing celebration-wise, I'm dead set on creating one of these beauties.

This is, I am, a spirit walker. I can see walking around my town's green, watching small children gape and stare in awe while the older ones try to figure out if I'm real or just a costume. I'd love to let them believe, even if for just a moment, that I'm real.


----------



## Trioxin Undead (Oct 9, 2006)

That looks incredible! Good luck on making your own!


----------



## James Stevenson (Jul 28, 2013)

Love to see what you come up with


----------

